# Bolens Tractor Attachments



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

i currently own a model 1669l bolens ractor i am looking for the 46" snowblower attachment and the rototiller the model for the blower is 50146 and the tiller is 18315
also looking for the cab model 50930 i hope i can find the blower and or the cab before the white stuff is flying


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jt41484
Welcome to TF!
Check ebay everyday. These things, tillers and snowblowers, show up often although you need to be sure of the model #'s. As for a cab, that will probably be harder to find. If cost isn't so much a factor you could contact originalcab.com, they should be able to make you one.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jt
You might want to join and post a want ad at the yahoo bolens classified site

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensGTractorClassifieds/?yguid=181278005


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

jt...

Welcome to the forum. 

If you feel up to a little nipping and tucking you might want to 
consider a cab from another tractor. I have purchased 2 Sim’s
cabs on eBay, both were originally used for Cub Cadet’s but 
one is now on my Craftsman GT5000 and the other is going
on my HT-23. It really isn’t that hard to adapt one tractors cab
to fit another tractor.


----------

